# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الثوم بين الحقيقة و الخيال

## معاذ ملحم

بعيدا عن الأساطير أثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة أن أسلافنا كانوا على حق عندما اعتقدوا في فوائد الثوم . العالم الفرنسي "لويس باستير" هو أول من أثبت أن الثوم يقتل البكتيريا في عام 1858 . وفي خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية عندما كان البنسلين والسلفا صعبا المنال استخدم الثوم كمطهر ومعقم للجروح المفتوحة للوقاية من الاصابة بالغنغرينة بالرغم من عدم معرفة كيفية حدوث هذا التأثير . وحددت الدراسات الحديثة عدة مئات من مركبات الكبريت الطيارة في نبات الثوم . والمدهش أن طريقة اعداد الثوم لها دخل كبير في خواصه العلاجية ، فعندما يقطع فص الثوم أو يدق فان انزيما موجودا في خلايا النبات يتحد مع حمض أميني مكونين مركبا جديدا يدعى "ألليسين" وجد أنه يقتل 23 نوعا من البكتيريا بما فيها "السالمونيلا" و البكتيريا العنقودية . وعندما يسخن الثوم فان مركبا جديدا يتكون له قدرة على منع انسداد الشرايين ، وخفض ضغط الدم والكوليسترول وأيضا يقي من الأزمات القلبية والسكتات الدماغية . 
والثوم يزيد مقاومة الجسم للسرطان لأنه يحتوي على فيتامينات A,B,C,E وهي تحفز الجهاز المناعي للتخلص من السموم ومسببات السرطان . ولنفس السبب أيضا يمكن أن يكون للثوم فائدة في علاج مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الأيدز) . وأظهرت دراسات مختلفة أن الذي يتناولون كمية كبيرة من الثوم في طعامهم تقل عندهم نسب الاصابة بسرطان المعدة .ويمكن للثوم أن يقتل 60 نوعا من الفطر والخمائر من بينها المسببة لالتهاب القدم الرياضية الفطري وأيضا التهاب المهبل لدى النساء ، حيث ان استعمال فص واحد موضعيا يمكن أن يفوق تأثير معظم المراهم أو الأقماع المستخدمة في علاج هذه الحالة بالاضافة لانخفاض تكلفته . 

ويقول الخبراء أن الكمية المطلوبة من الثوم للاستهلاك يوميا تتراوح بين فص الى 10 فصوص ، كما أنهم يقررون أن الثوم الطازج أكثر فائدة من المستخلصات . 
ولكن هل الثوم كله فوائد ؟ بعض الناس يعانون من الحساسية ضد الثوم ، بينما يعانون البعض من مضايقات في الجهاز الهضمي عند تناوله ، ولكن أكثر مضايقات الثوم هي في رائحته التي قد تؤذي من حولك ، ولهذا السبب ينصح دائما بمضغ بعض أعواد المقدونس أو بعض حبوب الشمر ، كما يمكن تناول تفاحة أو مضغ أوراق النعناع أواستحلاب القرنفل وبالطبع يمكن استخدام أنواع اللبان ذات الطعم القوي الذي يغطي على الرائحة غير المستحبة عموما . 
المواد الفعالة في الثوم 
الثوم نبات عشبي يحتوي على : 
- 61-66% من الماء . 
- 3-5.5% بروتين . 
- 23-30% نشويات . 
- 3.5% ألياف . 
- زيت طيار مركباته الأساسية هي اللين (Allin) و اللينيز (Alliinase ) و اليسين ( Allicin ) 
- سكوردنين ( Scordinins ) سيلينيوم ( Seiennium ) 
- فيتامينات A,B,C,E . وأملاح معدنية وخمائر ومواد مضادة للعفونة ومخفضه لضغط الدم ومواد مدرة لإفراز الصفراء وهورمونات تشبه الهرمونات الجنسية ، ويوجد الثوم في فصوص مغلفة بأوراق سيلليوزية شفافة تحفظها من الجفاف ويجب ازالتها قبل الأكل . 

أبحاث حديثة ضد السرطان 
في دراسة حديثة عرضت أمام الجمعية الأمريكية لبحوث السرطان في فيلادلفيا أكد الباحثون في قسم التغذية بجامعة نورث كارولينا بعد دراسات على أكثر من مائة ألف شخص أن المنتظمين منهم في تناول الثوم تكون معدلات الاصابة بسرطان المعدة والقولون لديهم أقل من غيرهم بنسبة 50 % ، وقرر الباحثون أن تناول 18 جراما من الثوم هو وقاية جيدة من السرطان أي ما يوازي أكل 6 فصوص .كما وجد الباحثون أن احتواء الثوم على مركبات كبريتية قابلة للذوبان في الماء هو المسئول عن تقليل معدلات الكوليسترول العاليةفي الدم . وينصح الأطباء بترك الثوم مهروسا بعض الوقت قبل طهيه حتى يطلق الانزيم الكامن فيه والذي يسمح للمواد الكيماوية الموجودة في الثوم بالتفاعل وهي التي تملك الخصائص المضادة للسرطان ، لذا يجب أن يهرس الثوم ثم يترك حوالي 10 دقائق قبل طهيه بالنار حتي تكتمل الفائدة . 

ومن المعروف علميا أن الثوم يساعد على تخفيض ضغط الدم المرتفع كما يساعد على تخفيض مستويات السكر في الدم وله فوائد متعلقة بالقلب والشرايين، ويمكنه تخفيض مستوى الكوليسترول كما بينت بعض الدراسات أنه بتناول الثوم انخفض الكولسترول السئ LDL بنسبة 16% وزيادة مستوى الكولسترول الحميد HDL . بعض مشتقات الثوم التي تمتاز بخواصها الكيمائية تساعد على منع التجلطات الدموية ، كمايعمل على تنظيم ضربات القلب. وأكد الباحثون أيضا أن الأشخاص الذين يتناولون يوميا أقراص أو حبوب من خلاصة الثوم يكونون أقل عرضة للاصابة بنزلات البرد والزكام بنسبة النصف

منقوووووول .................

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو عالفائدة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك يا ميسم

----------


## M7MD

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين اما بعد الثوم
مضاد حيوي شامل.. مشحون بالقوة والفاعلية الثوم نبات ذو فوائد جمة، عرفه الناس منذ
آلاف السنين، إلى جانب فائدته الغذائية, وربما قدرته العلاجية، وكونه مضاداً حيوياً فاعلاً
هو الذي جعله يدخل في كثير من الأطعمة بصورة تفوق بقية البهارات والنباتات..
والكثيرون يدركون فوائده العلاجية من خلال التجارب اليومية. استخدمه قدماء المصريين
وبناة الأهرامات في زيادة قوتهم الجسمية، وفي الحماية من الأمراض، وقد اكتشفوا سر بقائه
مدة طويلة من الزمن دون أن يتعرَّض للتلف، فوجد أن بعض الفراعنة حرصوا على دفنه
مع الجثة في المقبرة تقديراً له، ودليلاً على مكانته عندهم. وعندما اجتاح مرض الطاعون مناطق
واسعة من العالم قبل أكثر من ستة قرون، كانت المجتمعات التي اعتادت على تناول الثوم هي
الأقل في عدد الإصابات، بل كان الذين يتناولونه بكميات كبيرة أكثر قدرة على مقاومة الأمراض.
* واستخدم الثوم منذ عشرات السنين كمطهر ومضاد حيوي ضد الجروح وواقٍ من التلوث
حتى استخدم في المستشفيات، وكان مفعوله جيداً لا يقل عن البنسلين ولم يغفل العلماء هذه
الحقائق، بل اهتموا به وعقدوا من أجله المؤتمرات، وقد شهدت واشنطون قبل 15 سنة أكبر
مؤتمر عالمي لبحث فوائد الثوم، وقد أكد الباحثون خلال المؤتمر أن نبات الثوم يأتي على قائمة
الأعشاب المساعدة على الشفاء من الأمراض. الثوم يقاوم عشرات الأمراض اهتم العرب بالثوم
وعرفوا فوائده، ومن قبل ذكره الله سبحانه وتعالى في القرآن ليعزز ذلك من مكانة الثوم ويؤكد
أهميته لدى العرب والمسلمين، كما أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أشار إلى فوائد الثوم الغذائية
والطبية وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (كلوا الثوم وتداووا به فإن فيه شفاء من سبعين داء) وعلى
الرغم من فوائد الثوم العظيمة طبياً وغذائياً، لكن رائحته النفاذة والمنفرة جعلت إقبال الناس عليه
لا يرقى لمستوى فوائده، ولكن في العصر الحديث أصبح تناول مستحضرات الثوم أمراً سهلاً
لأنها عديمة الرائحة وعظيمة الفائدة، وفي ذات الوقت أمكن التغلب على رائحته المنفرة بعدة وسائل.
أصل النبات الساحر هذه النبتة الساحرة القوية المقوية الفاعلة تنتمي إلى إحدى الفصائل
النباتية المألوفة والمعروفة التي ينتمي إليها البصل والكرات، غير أن الثوم يتميز عن غيره بالشكل
في الثمرة والأوراق والفاعلية، ويوجد في العالم ما بين 30 300 فصيلة من نبات الثوم، حيث
تسهل زراعته في المناطق الجوفية والمناخية منه، ويحتوي فص الثوم الواحد على تشكيلة من المواد
الغذائية المتنوعة التي يندر وجودها بنفس الكمية في أي نبات آخر، حيث يحتوي على الدهون
ومادة البروتين والكربوهيدرات والالياف والبوتاسيوم والفوسفور والكالسيوم والصوديوم
والحديد والأحماض والناسين والثيامين والفيتامين والعديد من المواد الأخرى من معادن
نادرة وانزيمات ومضادات حيوية ومواد نووية وغيرها. الكيفية والجرعات لكي نستفيد
من الثوم صحياً يتم تناول فص أو فصين من الثوم النيء يومياً وليس من المستحب ان تزيد
الكمية عن ذلك، ويمكن مضغه ثم بلعه أو بلعه مقطعاً أو تناوله مع السلطة. ويفضل أخذ
فص ثوم مقسم إلى عدة أجزاء مع نصف كوب من اللبن، واذا أمكن تحلية اللبن بملعقة من
عسل النحل، وعادة يتم تناول الثوم قبل أو بعد الأكل، وليس هناك ما يدل على اي فائدة
له في حالة تناوله على الريق، ويمكن تناول الثوم المطبوخ إلى جانب النيء بمعدل فصين أو
أكثر في اليوم الواحد. وعلى الرغم من ان مستحضرات الثوم العصرية تقي من روائحه النفاذة
والمزعجة، لكن الاعتماد على تناول الثوم الطبيعي أفضل من الاعتماد على مستحضراته
خصوصاً وان بعض هذه المستحضرات لم يتم تجريب فاعليته أو بالأحرى لم تثبت تلك الفاعلية
وربما بعضها يستحضر من مواد أخرى شبيهة بالثوم من ناحية الطعم والرائحة لذا يفضل أخذ
الثوم الطبيعي لتفادي هذه السلبيات. الثوم والقلب.. صداقة دائمة تقدم خطوة نحو الثوم
يتقدم نحوك خطوات ويعطيك الكثير من فوائدة فهو مفيد في صحة القلب، والتقليل من
انخفاض ضغط الدم المرتفع، ويمكن تصنيف الثوم كصديق دائم وودود للقلب، والخبراء
والأطباء في مختلف انحاء العالم يقرون بأهمية الثوم للوقاية والعلاج من أمراض القلب، والمقصود
بذلك مرض الذبحة الصدرية، أو قصور الشريان التاجي أو الأزمات القلبية أو الجلطات.
وأكدت الدراسات والبحوث أن للثوم فوائد عظيمة في تنظيم ضغط الدم، وان ذلك التأثير
يعود إلى أن الأحماض الأمينية الكبريتية المميزة بالثوم تعمل على خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع
كما يساعد الثوم على تعديل ضغط الدم المنخفض أيضاً، وهذه خاصية نادرة لنبات واحد
يعمل على معالجة الارتفاع والانخفاض.. أي انه يضبط ضغط الدم في الحالتين وهي خاصية
ينفرد بها دون سائر النباتات، فهو بذلك يوفر حماية مهمة للقلب ضد الأمراض التي قد يتسبب
فيه الارتفاع الشديد لضغط الدم أو الانخفاض الحاد للضغط. خافض لمستوى الكوليسترول
الثوم خافض فاعل لمستوى الكوليسترول في الجسم، حيث يتكون الكوليسترول في الكبد
ويحصل عليه الجسم من المواد الغذائية الغنية بالدهون الحيوانية المصدر.. وهو نوعان نوع ضار
يسمى اختصاراً (lol) ونوع نافع يسمى (hol) والفرق بينهما ان النوع الضار يترسب بالشرايين
كالشريان التاجي المغذي لعضلة القلب، وهذا يؤدي إلى تصلب الشريان أو الشرايين ومن
ثم الإصابة بالذبحة الصدرية، أما النوع الآخر فليست لديه خاصة الترسب بالشرايين، بل العكس
فهو يقاوم ترسيب النوع الأول, ويعمل على التقليل من مخاطره. وقد أثبتت التجارب العلمية
أن الثوم يعمل على خفض مستوى الكوليسترول الضار، وبالتالي فهو تلقائياً يعزز وظيفة
الكوليسترول المفيد ويدعم مقاومته لمخاطر النوع الضار، ويعمل على ضبط مستوى الدهون بالدم
بالشكل الذي يجعلها آمنة, وبالقدر الذي يحقق سلامة الشرايين ومن ثم حفظ القلب وحمايته من
مخاطر تصلب الشرايين والذبحات والجلطات. كيف يحمي الثوم من الجلطات؟ الإنسان بحاجة
الا يكون دمه سائلاً بصفة مطلقة، وإلا لأدى أبسط الجروح إلى نزيف يسحب كل الدم من الجسم
وكذلك ألا يكون الدم متجلطاً بشكل دائم، لأن في ذلك خطراً على الشرايين فينقطع اتصالها ببقية
اجزاء الجسم وتحرم تلك الاعضاء من الدم ويموت الإنسان.. حالة الوسط هذه بين التجلط والسيولة
يفيد فيها الثوم بشكل فاعل يحفظ التوازن بين الحالتين. ويعمل الثوم على التقليل من مفعول مادة
تسمى ثرومبوكسين وهي المادة التي تساعد على تجلط الدم، لكنه لا يترك أثراً سلبياً على مادة أخرى
مهمتها المحافظة على سيولة الدم وهي مادة بروستاسيكلين. حديثاً اثبتت الدراسات والبحوث أن الثوم
له مفعول يفوق مفعول الاسبرين في المحافظة على سيولة الدم وحماية المرضى من حدوث الجلطات
وهذه خاصية أخرى ينفرد بها الثوم عن غيره، كونه يفوق العقاقير الحديثة في أداء وظائفها، ويختص
بذلك دون غيره من سائر النباتات. مقاومة السرطان والميكروبات للثوم قدرة فاعلة في التصدي لمرض
السرطان من أكثر من اتجاه، فهو يعمل على تنشيط الجهاز المناعي ليصبح أكثر قدرة على مقاومة
الخلايا السرطانية والتصدي لها، ومن جهة ثانية فان لديه القدرة على تخليص الجسم من السموم التي
يفرزها مرض السرطان، بالإضافة إلى قدرته في محاربة البكتريا والفيروسات التي تهاجم الجسم، غير أن
له صداقة مع بقية خلايا الجسم السليمة، فلا يؤذيها ولا يؤثر عليها سبلياً. فهو صديق جسم الإنسان
وقادر على تصنيف أعدائه داخل الجسم ومعاداته، والحفاظ على أصدقائه وحمايتهم والذود عنهم، ومن
ثم يحرص على انتاج الخلايا التي تشكل له رأس الرمح في حربه ضد السرطانات والبكتريا والميكروبات
وثبت علمياً أن الثوم يقضي على أنواع عديدة من الفيروسات، ويقاوم العدوى بالفطريات، والإصابة
بالديدان الطفيلية المعدية. تنظيم الجلوكلوز بالدم من خصائص الثوم الكثيرة انه يعمل على تنظيم مستوى
السكر (الجلوكوز) بالدم لذا يحرص عليه مرضى السكر ومن يعانون بانخفاض مستوى السكر، وقد أفادت
بحوث علمية حديثة اجريت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ان الثوم نبات ذو خاصية فاعلة لمقاومة
ارتفاع مستوى السكر بالدم، وأكدت التجارب انه عندما يرتفع مستوى السكر بالدم يعمل الثوم
تحفيز البنكرياس لافراز كمية من الانسولين للتخلص من السكر الزائد, وفي ذات الوقت يساعد
الكبد على سحب كميات السكر الزائدة من الدم وبهذه الطريقة يقي المريض مخاطر الارتفاع.
فوائد أخرى للثوم فاعلية في التصدي للعديد من الأمراض، وتقليل مخاطرها إن لم يكن علاجها، فإلى
جانب دوره الفاعل والمثبت في خفض الكوليسترول وضبط الدهون في الجسم، وخفض معدل السكر
في الدم، فقد اشارت بحوث عديدة إلى امكانياته الفائقة في مساعدة خلايا الجسم للصمود امام الخلايا
السرطانية، وكذلك خفض حدة أعراض مرض الأيدز وكذلك قدرته على التصدي للضغوط النفسية
وحماية الجهاز المناعي، كما يفيد الثوم كمستحضر لألم الأسنان والضروس، بان تخلط كمية من فصوص
الثوم المهروسة مع كمية مناسبة من زبدة الفول السوداني، ويوضع الخليط في موضع الألم..
بالإضافة إلى ذلك يفيد الثوم كمستحضر لعلاج نزلات البرد والتهاب الحنجرة والتهاب الشعب الهوائية
ولعلاج الاحتقانات.. بحيث يتم تناوله نيئاً، أو الاعتماد على المستحضر الفعال، فتقشر بصفة فصوص
من الثوم وتهرس جيداً وتخلط بكمية من العسل، ويترك الخليط لمدة ساعتين وتؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة
عدة مرات طوال اليوم. ويستخدم مستحضر الثوم لعلاج الدوسنتاريا والتخلص من رائحة الامعاء
والديدان الطفيلية، وكذلك حالات المغص والقولون العصبي، كما يفيد في علاج البواسير، بحيث
يخلط فص ثوم ويهرس بزيت فيتامين (هـ) بحيث تفرغ كبسولة من الفيتامين، ويؤخذ الخليط عن
طريق الشرج مساء قبل النوم، أيضاً يفيد الثوم في علاج الخراريج والتقيحات، بالإضافة إلى فائدته
كمنشط للرغبة الجنسية، ويصفه بعض الأطباء والمعالجين لعلاج إنقاص الوزن، وذلك بتناول الثوم
وخل التفاح.. ويستخدم مستحضر الثوم للقضاء على نزلات البرد والوقاية منها، وكذلك يعالج
البلغم وتخفيف التهاب الشعب الهوائية وعلاج التهاب اللوزتين، وعلاج احتقان انسداد الأنف
ويفيد في علاج حبوب الوجه وقرح الفم، والتهابات الجلد، وآلام الأذن. وقد جرب الثوم بمفعوله
القوي في تطهير فروة الرأس من الحشرات (القمل) وعلاج السعال الديكي، ومكافحة مرض النقرس
من خلال الانتظام في تناوله بشكل يومي بمقدار فصين. كبسولات زيت الثوم يستخرج من الثوم
زيت بطرق معملية علمية، ويجهز في شكل كبسولات، تحتوي على مركبات كبريتية ومواد أخرى
فهي شبيهة إلى حد كبير بالثوم، لكنها مركزة بدرجة عالية جداً، فاذا اردنا الحصول على كيلوجرام
واحد من زيت الثوم، هذا يعني أننا سنحتاج الى ما يقارب ألف كيلو جرام من الثوم، وهي
بذلك تعتبر غالية الثمن، لذلك لا غرابة إذا وجدنا بعض الشركات تلجأ إلى خلط زيت الثوم
ببعض زيوت النباتات الأخرى للتغلب على السعر المرتفع لكبسولات زيت الثوم. الصناعة
الصيدلية الحديثة، أوجدت كبسولات لا تتسرب منها رائحة أثناء مرورها بالفم، ولكن بمجرد
وصولها إلى المعدة، تذوب الكبسولة، وتنطلق رائحة الثوم القوية وتخرج عن طريق الفم، وقد
لجأت بعض الشركات الى تغليف الكبسولة بمادة تمنع ذوبانها في المعدة، بحيث تتحلل بعد
وصولها إلى الأمعاء، وبذلك منعت وصول رائحة الثوم إلى الفم. وأكدت الدراسات ان هذه
الكبسولات تأخذ خصائص الثوم في التصدي لبعض الأمراض، لكنها أقل كفاءة لدى
استخدامها كمضاد حيوي، وتكون جرعة كبسولات زيت الثوم أكبر بكثير من الجرعة
اليومية للثوم نسبة لاحتوائها على كمية كبيرة ومركزة من الثوم. والله عن تجربة لاتقلى
(مضاد حيوى ولا تكسفين من الصيدليه) يأخذ هو حى ويشرط قليلا لايدق علشان ما يعملش
رائحه لانه نهانا رسول الله عن أكله عند صلاة الجمعة ولكن بطريقته المذكورة اعلى لا يجعل رائحة 

منقول

----------


## دليلة

والله طالع مو قليل هالثوم 

يسلمو على المعلومات M7MD

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

انا فكرته الموضوع عن النوم 
داخلة ومبسوطة انه اهم قانون بالحياة عندي طلع صح 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طلع الموضوع عن الثوم  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

> انا فكرته الموضوع عن النوم 
> 
> داخلة ومبسوطة انه اهم قانون بالحياة عندي طلع صح 
> 
> 
> طلع الموضوع عن الثوم






كل يغني على ليلاه يا سوسن يا ام النوم  :Db465236ff: 
شكرا محمد على المعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> كل يغني على ليلاه يا سوسن يا ام النوم 
> شكرا محمد على المعلومات


شيلي الثاء وحطي نون  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/CENTER]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل للغايه
وحل وسط بين جوري وسوسن .. كلي ثوم و بعدين ع النوم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## غسان

> جميل للغايه
> وحل وسط بين جوري وسوسن .. كلي ثوم و بعدين ع النوم


_وثاني يوم .. اخنق القوم_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _وثاني يوم .. اخنق القوم_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

